

My Story About the Long(est) Way to Build a Job Board - jaredbrown
http://blog.talentopoly.com/2012/07/24/my-story-about-the-longest-way-to-build-a-job-board/

======
charliepark
"The ads were working. I realized that I shouldn’t have avoided ads for so
many years. I wasn’t ever going to reach enough people without advertising."

I'd be curious to hear more about the process of getting into advertising.
How'd you decide where to advertise? Did you start with small investments to
test different channels? Was there a resource (book? site?) that helped you
get into it?

------
ryanleecox
I've been a huge fan of Talentopoly for a couple years now. Even as a low-
level still-learning developer, it's been invaluable. The Job Boards idea in a
more 'intimate' setting seems pretty brilliant too. Trusted people sharing
trusted job opportunities (to a degree). Good stuff Jared.

~~~
ZoFreX
Why are you a huge fan of Talentopoly? What does it have that other sites (and
there are many similar ones) don't?

------
mexitek
Interesting story. Makes me want to pickup an old project of mine too.

------
BIGjuevos
This is a good story that any website worth while goes through. Definitively a
good read.

~~~
jaredbrown
Thanks, glad you liked it

